# how much for a family of 6 to relocate nz?



## andrew.catrina (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi everyone,

We are a family of 6 soon to be 8, my hubby, myself, four children aged 10, 5, 3, 2 and twins due in July and we are looking to move as soon as our house sells and my hubby gets a job (he is a plumber/gas fitter). 
Due to the recession we have lost all of our equity in our property that we were intending on using to purchase a new property in NZ, however that has not put us off and we are now going to rent for the for seeable future or until we will be able to buy again, however as we have little savings we wonder how much are looking at to get over there, buy a reliable car and rent a family home - we will be shpping most of our belongings over (been quoted around 5000.00 pounds). 
We have been looking at the south island and south of the north island.
Any advice / help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Catrina


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

andrew.catrina said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are a family of 6 soon to be 8, my hubby, myself, four children aged 10, 5, 3, 2 and twins due in July and we are looking to move as soon as our house sells and my hubby gets a job (he is a plumber/gas fitter).
> Due to the recession we have lost all of our equity in our property that we were intending on using to purchase a new property in NZ, however that has not put us off and we are now going to rent for the for seeable future or until we will be able to buy again, however as we have little savings we wonder how much are looking at to get over there, buy a reliable car and rent a family home - we will be shpping most of our belongings over (been quoted around 5000.00 pounds).
> ...


Hi there - have you actually sold your house? If not, why not rent it out and wait for the housing market to change?

With such a large family, and no equity, you'll probably find it difficult over here. Also be aware, you won't be entitled to any benefit for (I think) 2 years - so if you do find yourself out of work, you may find it even harder. 

Do you have a visa yet too? If not, definitely don't sell your house until you know you've been given one. There is no guarantee. And NZ immigration will want to know that if necessary you can support yourself and your family, and will bring benefits to NZ and not costs. 

Sorry to sound so negative - but I'd hate to see you in a worse situation in NZ than you would be in if you stayed in the UK.


----------

